# Ishaw



## Karine =^_^= (Nov 12, 2010)

This is Ishaw's penthouse! I got him not even a week ago ^^ He's a very social hedgie, he comes from a breeder here in Quebec. He was born on October 9th (that means he is a libra like me, haha!).










People ask me where does his name come from. It's just a very weird way of saying "Richard".
You can view more pictures here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Tarynsgate (Sep 25, 2010)

Nice setup 

Though I'm wondering if you sealed up the cracks in the wheel so his feet doesn't get hurt?

Love the little splat pad there XD


----------



## Karine =^_^= (Nov 12, 2010)

Tarynsgate said:


> Nice setup
> 
> Though I'm wondering if you sealed up the cracks in the wheel so his feet doesn't get hurt?
> 
> Love the little splat pad there XD


Yeah, I should, right? I fell asleep last night wondering what I could use to seal it. What do you suggest?


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi fellow Montrealer (that shares the same name as me)!

The Silent Spinner isn't the best wheel due to the cracks and it's a pain to clean. The Confort wheel you can find in a petshop is better or the Carolina Storm that Larry is selling here viewtopic.php?f=20&t=4844

Also, an aquarium isn't the best because there's not enough ventilation and they are really heavy and pain to clean. A Sterilite/Ribbermaid bin with hole drilled on the side is a cheap and better cage option or you can make your own cube and coroplast cage or those big rabbit cages (Superpet)


----------



## Tarynsgate (Sep 25, 2010)

Hot glue would be good, though in the long run its always best to have one of LarryT's CSW wheels or a solid bucket wheel.

You could also use that aquarium sealant but its a tad stinky so it might irritate Ishaw.

I second FiaSpice on the sterilite bin, its easier to manipulate than an aquarium.


----------



## Karine =^_^= (Nov 12, 2010)

I chose an aquarium because I find it prettier and I don't mind the extra cleaning effort.

I originally bought a Comfort Wheel, but it was not spinning straight, so I returned it. I want to make my own wheel, but since I don't have time to make it now, I'll go to the hardware store and ask for a non-toxic sealing.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Yay a fellow Montrealer!!

Just curious, what is the purple mat on the floor of his tank?
Just wondering because it looks supah cute!

Also, the problem with aquariums is that they have poor ventilation. Maybe you should drill some holes to the sides of the tank for extra air


----------



## Karine =^_^= (Nov 12, 2010)

Good idea shaelikestaquitos! It seems like we are quite a bunch of Montrealers here. I am curious: where did you and FiaSpice got your hedgie? I had to go up north to Montérégie to get mine. It gave me the perfect reason to travel!

I cut the little bear carpet into fleece fabric


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Welcome to HHC & Congratulatons on Ishaw! That is really a cute mat you made for him. 
He really is adorable.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Karine =^_^= said:


> Good idea shaelikestaquitos! It seems like we are quite a bunch of Montrealers here. I am curious: where did you and FiaSpice got your hedgie? I had to go up north to Montérégie to get mine. It gave me the perfect reason to travel!
> 
> I cut the little bear carpet into fleece fabric


My first one, Litchi came from a retired breeder in the South Shore (I can't remember the city) but she wasn't that great and I'm glad she'a not breeding anymore. Tangelo is from Sherbrooke SPCA. Thanks to Nancy who convinced me to take him in because she couldn't, I took in this little boy. We don't have really a lot of good breeder in the area and it's a bit sad to see some of breeder's website advertising unsafe/dangerous practice. That's one of the motive behein the wbesite I'm building at the moment: promoting better care of our "hérissons"

Oh and I fogot to say that Silent Spinner on their base can tip over, I've learned the hard way with a pissed of hedging in a wheel prison.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Karine =^_^= said:


> I cut the little bear carpet into fleece fabric


That's so cuuuuute!
I want to do something like that for Kashi now 
Like a little place mat for around his food and water bowls


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

He is soooooo beautiful! There is only one thing better than pictures of a hedgie............... and that is a spoiled hedgie!!!!!!!! And it looks like this little guy is well on his way to being spoiled!


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Love his coloring, I really like those dark hedgehogs. Congrats on your little one.


----------

